# Montreal PD asks City to prohibit insults



## kratz (27 Jan 2009)

I am sure there are more than enough colourful insults and swearing hurled at LEOs in the course of their duties. This request to Montreal City Council is over the top IMO.

TheStar.com



> Ban insults to police, Montreal council urged
> 'Doughnut eater' slur could prove costly under proposed ban
> Jan 27, 2009 04:30 AM
> 
> ...


----------



## wannabe SF member (27 Jan 2009)

Why not?
It is verbal *assault*we are talking about.
I think a fine would be the proverbial soap on some people's tongues.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Jan 2009)

The incongruous said:
			
		

> Why not?
> It is verbal *assault* we are talking about.
> I think a fine would be the proverbial soap on some people's tongues.



It is also technically verbal assault whenever person 'x' tells person 'y' where to go, or calls them something profane. 

I personally don't see why the Montreal mounties would go to such public means to outlaw insults directed towards them. 
If someone is immature enough to hurl an unprovoked insult towards a mountie ... I'd bet money that they don't have either the maturity level or the brains not to do it once fuel has been added to the fire.

Oddball


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2009)

If it's verbal assault, why don't they prohibit insults against everyone and not just the cops?   :


----------



## Gunnar (28 Jan 2009)

We need to prohibit anything that could make anyone feel bad.

That should be easy to enforce. ;D


----------



## Harley Sailor (28 Jan 2009)

My mother always told me to Suck it up Butter Cup.

Sticks and stones will break your bones,
Names will never hurt you.


----------



## kkwd (28 Jan 2009)

Why just ban words? Why not gestures and dirty looks? There are laws on the books already to take care of threatening and incitable language. Anymore than that will just be the personal opinion of the officer. There could be a whole lot of tickets given out if the officer thought a word or phrase was insulting. Unless they come out with an approved list of insults. More paperwork, just ducky.


----------



## Shec (28 Jan 2009)

I'd love to see the lists of both approved and unapproved insults (purely for entertainment purposes you understand).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Jan 2009)

The incongruous said:
			
		

> Why not?
> It is verbal *assault*we are talking about.
> I think a fine would be the proverbial soap on some people's tongues.



Come again?  Calling someone a donut-eater is assault?

*sigh*


----------



## Journeyman (28 Jan 2009)

The key phrase is, 
*"The union wants......"*

Is anyone expecting unions to suddenly start acting rational?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (28 Jan 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Why just ban words? *Why not gestures* and dirty looks?  . . .


If they did that, then some (insert ethnic stereotype of your choice) in Montreal wouldn't be able to talk at all.


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 Jan 2009)

This is only going to result in an increase in verbal assaults.   So what if you are called a "pig" or hear "does anyone smell bacon?" as you pass by.  If you can't handle the "lip"  on the streets, wait until you get married!  >

Stop acting like *insert slang for multiple cats* and get on with your job.


----------



## wannabe SF member (28 Jan 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Come again?  Calling someone a donut-eater is assault?
> 
> *sigh*


Well it came from my own propensity to feel very uncomfortable with disrespect towards policemen (or anyone in uniform for that matter)
On going back, I realize that it is a bit extreme.

But hey, I heard that one can go to jail for up to 4 years for spitting on a cop in the US.


----------



## kratz (29 Jan 2009)

Sounds like there are others who agree the idea to fine people for speaking their mind towards the police would open up a dangerous precedent.

National Post


> Fine for insulting Montreal cops 'foolishness': critics
> Marianne White,  Canwest News Service
> Published: Thursday, January 29, 2009
> 
> ...


----------

